# Skip Mode



## RussTKD (Nov 1, 2015)

Does something have to be toggled/enabled for this feature to work? Or is this dependent on providers?

Nothing in my guide shows up with the green 'skip' button.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

RussTKD said:


> Does something have to be toggled/enabled for this feature to work? Or is this dependent on providers?
> 
> Nothing in my guide shows up with the green 'skip' button.


It will be in the "My Shows" list, not in the guide. And then it is only from certain channels during prime time hours. And if your Bolt is new, it might take a couple of days for the Skip option to start showing up. On mine they started showing up within 24 hours of activating the Bolt.

This is what it looks like in the My Shows list. With the word "SKIP" inside a green rectangular box next to the show where it can be used.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

You can see a list of channels with SkipMode information (for programs airing between 4 PM and midnight)  here.


----------

